# Page!!!!



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Unreal, with 1 to go. Don't screw up!!!!

Silver, unreal. No one would have predicted that!


----------



## jss224 (Jul 11, 2006)

US Cross is for real! Compton, Summerhill and now Page!


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

I was nervous for him, I thought he had it through the mud when Erwin tripped up a bit. Great race - good for him. a bump in his start money for sure. Did he lap Trebon or was that Wicks - one of the tall ones it seemed.

commentator predicted a Vervecken win and a bad day for nice on Sporza prior to the race.


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

That was great... I thought he had it and then he bobbled in the mud... I was sceaming... i think I woke up the whole apartment building. I could not get sporza to work but finally got it up and running with 2 to go... I am so stoked right now... Page freaking killed.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Unreal, with 1 to go. Don't screw up!!!!
> 
> Silver, unreal. No one would have predicted that!


I'm officially messed up, yelling at text (velonews updates) on my computer at 6:30 in the morning.  Boy what a performance, maybe USAcycling will throw a little money cyclocrosses way instead of just giving it to the track money pit. I bet the world cycling community is thinking" damn, the Americans are gonna start kicking ass in cross now". Vervecken, nice ride, he's the Oscar Friere of cyclocross.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bicyclenerd said:


> That was great... I thought he had it and then he bobbled in the mud... I was sceaming... i think I woke up the whole apartment building. I could not get sporza to work but finally got it up and running with 2 to go... I am so stoked right now... Page freaking killed.


Then you missed Nijs crashing; again, again, and again!

Wellen's has got to be cursing his luck.


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

I missed the whole race, home late. Watching the podium ceremony live. Page is totally in tears. What was his previous best intl result?

Congrats from Holland. I home you bunch of yanks will spice up this sport even more in the coming future. In 'cross, you must be there for that opportunity to arise. To catch that magic flow. Page seems to have fought long for this medal, and it does inspire me. I think I've seen him (nearly) get lapped on occasion. I have been (just) lapped in CX races with Nijs and Erwin. You need to believe in yourself I guess. Props to Page!

Yhumbs up from Holland!

J


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> I'm officially messed up, yelling at text (velonews updates) on my computer at 6:30 in the morning.  Boy what a performance, maybe USAcycling will throw a little money cyclocrosses way instead of just giving it to the track money pit. I bet the world cycling community is thinking" damn, the Americans are gonna start kicking ass in cross now". Vervecken, nice ride, he's the Oscar Friere of cyclocross.


Lets hope they do give some money to cross but track is hardly a complete money pit we have a proven winner in track and a strong endurance team on the womens side thank god tho they stopped dumping money into sprint.

However they should totally support cross more and if this ride by Page dosn't show them that their blind - too come from 30 spot up to top 10 in one lap and then to go on and be such a major factor in the race - WOW. 

Gotta feel bad for Wellens tho too be taken down by a barrier knocked into the course by the camera moto.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> *I have been (just) lapped in CX races with Nijs and Erwin*. You need to believe in yourself I guess.


Ya, me too.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

they are interviewing page on Sporza right now


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

page looks like he is in shock


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> page looks like he is in shock


link?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.vrtnieuws.net/nieuwsnet_...ter/hoofdpunten/Streaming_algemeen/index.html


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

great line. Page just said

"This is the start of my future"


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

Following Erwin and Sven for like 1 or 2 minutes in the laps laps of Sint Michielsgestel ca 2001 must have been the greatest rollercoaster of my life. And I didn't have to buy a ticket!

Page hardly had words in the live TV interview. "It was all done to the last little uphill,a nd there was a rut".
"This is the beginning of my future today"
"I'll be around for a few more years"

Vervecken says it was a truly full-on race with Page, respect rings through clearly.

Erwin adds that he wasn't afraid of a print to the line, he's been doing good at that, but he was really looking to get 10-15m going into the final straight.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> I missed the whole race, home late. Watching the podium ceremony live. Page is totally in tears. What was his previous best intl result?
> 
> Congrats from Holland. I home you bunch of yanks will spice up this sport even more in the coming future. In 'cross, you must be there for that opportunity to arise. To catch that magic flow. Page seems to have fought long for this medal, and it does inspire me. I think I've seen him (nearly) get lapped on occasion. I have been (just) lapped in CX races with Nijs and Erwin. You need to believe in yourself I guess. Props to Page!
> 
> ...


Page lives in Belgium, if more US crossers want to make it big I think they need to move over.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Cloxxki said:


> Congrats from Holland.
> J


You missed Van den bergh take his typical flyer at the start (only to fade by half-way thru the first lap to never be seen again) and get a good gap. The Belgian crowd started booing him, so he flipped them off a couple of time.

I don't speak Dutch but the Sporza commentators said something like, "en Camiel says F*ck you....", I couldn't stop laughing.

Groenedaal was off the front for about the whole middle third of the race and looked like he might pull-off one last big one before he retires but faded after a few slips brought him back to the group.

Page got 9th in last weekend's ice bath WC, I don't think he had ever finished top-10 in that kind of race before, maybe once? Maybe a couple top 10s in Superprestige or Gazet van Antwerpen races?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> You missed Van den bergh take his typical flyer at the start (only to fade by half-way thru the first lap to never be seen again) and get a good gap. The Belgian crowd started booing him, so he flipped them off a couple of time.
> 
> I don't speak Dutch but the Sporza commentators said something like, "en Camiel says F*ck you....", *I couldn't stop laughing*.


I'm laughing just reading your second hand commentary. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

Amazing ride by Page, so exciting to watch! Also a great ride by Franzoi to hold on to third after his mishap in the sand.


----------



## steelbike (Jan 13, 2007)

*Freaking Amazing!*

Page made the commitment to cross and earned it.

Three silvers for the U.S. is unbelievable.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

steelbike said:


> Page made the commitment to cross and earned it.
> 
> Three silvers for the U.S. is unbelievable.



I agree, this is a great Worlds for the US. Bravo!


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

the winning move by Vervecken was pretty impressive. It looked like Page hit that little climb well but Vervecken flew by like he was standing still. Amazing


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

The entire cross was phenomonal! Good propaganda for the sport. And the US!


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

*Hey Dwayne*

Sooo, I guess you won't be calling Page second tier any longer? I think he met your criteria to be considered top level rider! Awesome, just imagine if all North Americans focused on cross with the same determination that Page does. Wells, Johnson, Trebon, J-Pow....maybe this will motivate some of those guys to make a bigger push.

Great day for Compton and Page! 

BTW, Compton's quote about starting at the back of races to get better is amazing to me. we all have weakness, but do we ever go that far to get better? Sweet!


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

i know page didnt have a team for next year and all that awhile back, this ought to help him....


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

spacemanrides said:


> Sooo, I guess you won't be calling Page second tier any longer?


Sure as long as this isn't a one-off type of day. He was very good today. Placed himself in the front group and like everyone he had a few slips so it wasn't like he rode a perfect race and everyone else had trouble. He definitely was one of the top 5 strongest guys today. He would have been fighting for the podium even if Wellens and Nijs didn't have their troubles and been a solid top 10, that is top tier to me.

Maybe last week's world cup wasn't an anomoly and he is on his way to bigger and better things.


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

What great news!! (I just back back from religious services and missed any live sources of info)

This is my first year getting into the local (MI) CX scene and following US & international CX racing. It's such a great thing seeing the results the US riders obtained at World's! Now I freakin' stoked to train for my local CX races this fall! :thumbsup: 

Congrats to the World Champs Vervecken, Salvetat, Boom, and Adams!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

*actually I don't feel bad for Wellens any more.*

After reading this qoute I hope he crashes every race what a total jacka$$.

"Even though I had the best legs of the season I couldn't do much more than what I did. The jersey went to the wrong person, he shouldn't have won it even though he's a teammate. He deserves to be on the podium but the other guys don't," Wellens said.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> After reading this qoute I hope he crashes every race what a total jacka$$.
> 
> "Even though I had the best legs of the season I couldn't do much more than what I did. The jersey went to the wrong person, he shouldn't have won it even though he's a teammate. He deserves to be on the podium but the other guys don't," Wellens said.


thats gonna be an awkward moment later on once they hit the showers....


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

For the camera, Wellens said he was going to win 100%. Yet, when he fell, one Sven Nijs tumbled over his bike. Surely he was a lap down? wellens sure is the least sympathetic of the Belgian bunch. Ik quite like all others I know, expect for DeClrecq, and he gave us a reason too.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Not very magnanimous quote but possibly true. Wellens probably was the strongest. He came from a long way back after his crash. Another lap and he may have been at the front. As for Nijs, hard to say. He crashed three times and was with Wellens moving forward but then cracked and gave up.

But Vervecken was very strong. It was his crash that took Nijs down for the second time, and he took a header in the same place Nijs and many others did, yet still got to the front and won the thing.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome!!!!!*

forget the start money. this victory means he'll sign a FAT contract with a REAL cx Team instead of having to piece-meal his sponsorships. This means he'll struggle less to survive, get better support, training, etc.....I couldn't be happier for the guy. question is, who signs him? I heard he already had 2 offers already? Who do we think he'll wind up with. I have a weird feeling Rabobank, they are trying to get some US interest and he can aid against the Fidea onslought.

Wellens why follow Nys at the Worlds, you know he's cursed. (by me)

Good job Vervrecken. Bart quit whining, the guys who win at cx are the ones who don't crash 2-4x.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> Wellens why follow Nys at the Worlds, you know he's cursed. (by me)
> 
> Good job Vervrecken. Bart quit whining, the guys who win at cx are the ones who don't crash 2-4x.


Actually other way around. Wellens and Nijs were off the front on the second (?) lap with Nijs following on a fast road section when a motorbike or 4-wheeler that was riding along side for camera coverage hit a barricade thingy and knocked it out into Wellen's path. He went down pretty hard and Nijs went over top of him.

That might have been Wellen's only crash but he was way back following it. Nijs got up quickly and was able to rejoin the front group and almost immediately Vervecken slipped out in a corner and went down, Nijs again hit the downed rider/bike and went over his handle bars. Wellens was still behind Nijs and chasing for a couple of laps before he caught and dropped him and eventually worked his way to 4th.

Nijs took a third header on a root or something that was claiming riders on every lap. Late in the race a section of fencing collapsed under the spectators weight just as Wellen's hit one of the short steep climbs but he managed to avoid it. That would have been unbelievable if he'd been taken down a second time due to no fault of his own.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

32and3cross said:


> After reading this qoute I hope he crashes every race what a total jacka$$.
> 
> "Even though I had the best legs of the season I couldn't do much more than what I did. The jersey went to the wrong person, he shouldn't have won it even though he's a teammate. He deserves to be on the podium but the other guys don't," Wellens said.


I read that -- Wellens comes off as complete and total wanker w/ a quote like that! 

Of course "on paper" Wellens might feel that a. Vervecken was not the right person to win and b. only Vervecken "deserved" to be on the podium (so... wait Bart -- who exactly "should have" and "deserved" to win??? Oh, you!) but -- news flash to Bart -- races aren't won on "paper", they are won in the mud and on the ground and you (for whatever reason) were not the first, nor even the second or third, across the line!

The only "right" person for the the WC jersey to go to is the person that crosses the finishing line ahead of all the others and the only people that "deserved" to be on the podium today were the racers who came across that line in 2nd and 3rd position. 

So Bart, little word of advice to you, if you can't stand the heat of the race and all of the contingencies that may arise during an hour of riding a modified road bike around a mud/dirt/sand/grass/asphalt course, stop racing!

Finally, second piece of advice Bart, perhaps it's quotes like this that make people drive long distances to races just to give you the bird ....

Oh, and way to go Vervecken, Page and Franzoi -- you guys deserved to be on the podium .... today!

A+

Philippe


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Wellens is done for the season, breaking his wrist in the crash caused by the TV camera.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no wonder Wellens is so mad*

because he got 'wrecked' by a non race (camera bike/fence) . then again he was still near the accursed


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> because he got 'wrecked' by a non race (camera bike/fence) . then again he was still near the accursed


I agree he had every reason to be mad, but his comments are in-excusable. He could have easliy expressed his anger at the race Moto and let the amazing ride he put in up to 4th with broken wrist speak for its self but instead he attempted to sully others results, and that makes him a jerk.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah it showed a lack of class*

or at least a lack of not waiting and thinking before one speaks to the media. I'm sure he was frustrated and in pain and should have just kept hs mouth shut. I wonder if he'll apologize today. Really bad P-R Bart and agreed no wonder people show up just to flip you the bird


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm not usually the first to come with such claims or even frain farts, but in Bart's PR guy's shoes, I'd have him wrap a wrist for sure, even when healthy. I had second thoughts (sue me) when Hamilton rode the TdF practically in a wheel chair with apparently a broken collar bone (who rides a roadbike for fun anyways, but completing such a cross at that level with a broken wrist...I've only ridden remotely as tough crosses, and with as much as a broken nail I would not come close to my regular pace for sure. So I'll never know, "boo!" or "yeah!" 
No doubt Bart's an amazingly gifted and tough athlete. In the PR dept he just doesn't have the best cards, and this may even cost him some (vital) bike karma. A classy jolly giant like Vervecken seems to take his losses a bit better.
Everyone can grow though, and there lays a great opportunity for Bart.

Nijs was classy in the way he took his loss right at the finish line. He was taken out by the same thing as Bart after all, and admitted his 3rd fall was his own fault, though it did not matter anymore. He crashed out of the 2006 worlds as well, just a slippery marbel or ice patch under his front wheel that time. and he doesn't have to tell the camera's he's the fastest man on a course, we all know he's the greatest in his era, and likely even ever.

Did you catch how Lars Boom took a 1'22" lead in the -23 race? He's the reigning Dutch 23+ champ (yes, beating De Knegt and Groenendaal), which he also took with a great margin. Like him, Niels Albert can win Pro races among the big boys, be he was degraded to also-ran with 2nd.
We may well lose Lars to the road, he's very good there as well (unfortunatly). I saw him win the 2006 Nationals in Huijbergen, and he was just TOO natural there, making it look easy. Lapping faster than the 23+'s in their own race, without being put under real pressure.


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

Lars Boom will be the new ruler. That guy is amazingly fast.

Morgan


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> o..I wonder if he'll apologize today. Really bad P-R Bart and agreed no wonder people show up just to flip you the bird



nope. cyclingnews <a href="http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/jan07/jan30news">says</a> he's going to sue.
<i>They have taken a lot away from me today," said Wellens, "a beautiful jersey and a heap pennies also."


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

blackhat said:


> nope. cyclingnews <a href="http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/jan07/jan30news">says</a> he's going to sue.
> <i>They have taken a lot away from me today," said Wellens, "a beautiful jersey and a heap pennies also."


wwhat a pure asshat. maybe beloki can sue the sun for melting the asphalt.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

blackhat said:


> nope. cyclingnews <a href="http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/jan07/jan30news">says</a> he's going to sue.
> <i>They have taken a lot away from me today," said Wellens, "a beautiful jersey and a heap pennies also."


The Dutch sites seem to imply this is Van Kasteren's (Fidea manager) idea. He says Wellen's will lose out on about 60 thousands Euros ($75,000?) in start fees/prize money by missing the remaining 7 races of the season.

I generally am not very litigious but the accident was clearly not Wellen's fault and certainly in some regards was aided by negligence on the organizers part. How about securing the barricades in some manner? The thing spun out into Wellen's path like it had no weight to it at all.


----------



## ejpres (Jan 30, 2007)

I was there and despite his very unlucky comment on the situation, I do have to say Wellens was by far the strongest rider that day and the crash caused by the camera guy was totally out of his hands and something that must not happen (still scares me when I see the pictures).
Still, he should really have some extra cooling down after a race, before giving interviews. Someone at Fidea should take care of that. There must be a lot of adrenalin in him to take a broken wrist through almost a whole WK race. He looked like he was totally on a mission.
(BTW: I'm not a Wellens fan, rather liking Nys for his style in racing and in behaviour - just so you can judge my comment)


----------



## essexii (Feb 5, 2006)

Really quite an unfortunate sitaution on many fronts. Yes, Fidea should have had someone there to assist Wellens. I've riden on a broken wrist after a kid pulled into my lane bike path and I went flying over the bars. I rode another 15 miles on pavement pulling 50 lbs of kids in a bike trailer, the wrist hurt if it was not in the right position. After I had a cast put on it felt instantly better so the next weekend I did a CX race. I couldn't imagine doing a cross race with the wrist after the break, it would have been very tough especially on that course. So was Wellens the strongest guy of the day, perhaps. But racing is not certain and sometimes the best don't always win. And misfortune happens, remember when Lance A hooked a spectator a few Tdfs back and went down taking someone else with him. That incident could have cost him the stage and maybe the win. Maybe more so in cross than other disiplines, one must have a little luck as well. I have a television background and like it or not television is a big part professional sports and one reason why everyone from cyclists to football players are able to make a lucrative living in sports. I've produced large events, many in sports and the first thing I thought when I saw the video of the crash is "Why are they using those barriers?" For an event of this size the barrier was a poor choice or it was not filled with water or sand to make it stable. The real culprit here are the organizers for not anticipating this potential problem. In the end Wellens "reputation" doesn't help his cause and he just seems like a whinner.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> The Dutch sites seem to imply this is Van Kasteren's (Fidea manager) idea. He says Wellen's will lose out on about 60 thousands Euros ($75,000?) in start fees/prize money by missing the remaining 7 races of the season.
> 
> I generally am not very litigious but the accident was clearly not Wellen's fault and certainly in some regards was aided by negligence on the organizers part. How about securing the barricades in some manner? The thing spun out into Wellen's path like it had no weight to it at all.


Dwayne, seriously look at the logic your using, not to mention the precedent this would set. So every time a ref makes a bad call in a sport and it's confirmed after the fact the losing team can sue because they "might" have actually won the game. That's basically what your saying here. There was absolutely no guarantee Wellens would have won the race, heck going by past performances Nijs would have b*tch slapped him into submission, which brings me to this, how about Nijs suing Wellens for making him crash, if Wellens was a better bike handler like Nijs he wouldn't have crashed into the barrier in the first place.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Dwayne, seriously look at the logic your using, not to mention the precedent this would set. So every time a ref makes a bad call in a sport and it's confirmed after the fact the losing team can sue because they "might" have actually won the game. That's basically what your saying here. There was absolutely no guarantee Wellens would have won the race, heck going by past performances Nijs would have b*tch slapped him into submission, which brings me to this, how about Nijs suing Wellens for making him crash, if Wellens was a better bike handler like Nijs he wouldn't have crashed into the barrier in the first place.


Agreed, also I am assuming he is basing his start money amounts on the fact that he would have been world champ. Thor could have made the same type of argument when he got cut with the PMU sign at the tour. I am not willing to cut Wellens much slack for his comments post race either. I can think of a lot of instances in sport where teams or individuals have been robbed of victory and taken it like a man. Suing for 75k US is a bit laughable if you ask me ( granted I am canadian and we rarely sue...in a relative sense ) given that all of this will boost the rating for his TV series. Given everything that I have read, Vervecken is a very well respected man in cross and Wellens comments will probably isolate him very much from his peers. Trust me, if we, 5-10 hours away think that he is a wanker, then the people that he rides with and against won't think much of him either.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> Dwayne, seriously look at the logic your using, not to mention the precedent this would set. So every time a ref makes a bad call in a sport and it's confirmed after the fact the losing team can sue because they "might" have actually won the game. That's basically what your saying here. There was absolutely no guarantee Wellens would have won the race, heck going by past performances Nijs would have b*tch slapped him into submission, which brings me to this, how about Nijs suing Wellens for making him crash, if Wellens was a better bike handler like Nijs he wouldn't have crashed into the barrier in the first place.


I don't think that analogy holds unless it would be some situation where the ref were negligent in a way that should have been known by the event organizers. like he was visibly stoned or something. Im not enough of a pro cx fan to really pass judgment on wellens other than just to note that suing seems odd. <b>But</b> having a barrier (apparently) jump out in front of you and bring you down seems pretty odd too. initially I thought comparing it to armstrongs meeting with the musette bag would be accurate but race organizers aren't responsible for fans and their handbags, they <i>are</i> responsible for barriers.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

*Wellens Reaction*

To be fair to Wellens, I was hanging around the racers camp afterwards hoping to catch a glimpse of Page when Wellens arrived back to the Fidea camp. He got out of the van holding an Ice pack to his wrist and lloked in obvious pain. A little kid rushed up to him asking for an autograph and he very politely took the time to explain that he had hurt his hand and couldn#t sign now. I was expecting him to tell him to eff off. 

He was obviously very disappointed, but riding to 4th with a broken wrist is incredible. My opinion of him has gone up quite a bit.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> Dwayne, seriously look at the logic your using, not to mention the precedent this would set. So every time a ref makes a bad call in a sport and it's confirmed after the fact the losing team can sue because they "might" have actually won the game. That's basically what your saying here.


No, not at all. I believe the logic that Van Kasteren and Wellen's are using and what makes the most sense to me is that due to the negligence of the organizers Wellen's can't start in the remaining races of the season so he loses money. They would not be sueing because he didn't win the race.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

blackhat said:


> they <i>are</i> responsible for barriers.


And deciding to allow a 4-wheeler to travel in the other lane next to the racers/barriers to shoot the race.

If it were me, I wouldn't take it to court, but I could certainly see Wellens having something of a case.


----------



## edraket (Oct 29, 2005)

blackhat said:


> I thought comparing it to armstrongs meeting with the musette bag would be accurate but race organizers aren't responsible for fans and their handbags


That was totally Armstrong's own fault for riding too close to the crowd. Similarly, although I do think the Wellens incident was primarily the driver's then the organizer's fault, it was also a tiny bit Wellens'. Note how Nijs preferred the right side of the road.


----------



## essexii (Feb 5, 2006)

Determining who to blame is what a court would decide if it came to that, but my guess is it never will. The organizers and possibly the UCI will hopefully realize the error and compensate Wellens somehow. Clearly the barrier was not substantial enough to be placed as a barrier. I've leased these types of barriers before and if the thing were properly filled it would not have skidded all over the place. From the way the thing was spinning a cyclist could have crashed and sent one of those things sailing around. A better option would have been concrete or even heavy plastic. All of these would require heavy equipment to move around or at the very least hoses or trucks for the water or sand. Any leasing agent in the US would have a leasee sign a rental agreement that specifies product useage, can't imagine Europe being that much different on this level. In the end if the organizers did not use the product as specified they are negligent. Does that make Wellens right? No. Did he race a great race with a lot of adversity? Yes. Could he have won? Maybe. Television coverage is a necessity and I bet the 4wheel driver feels as bad as anyone, but they should never have been put in that position. Without TV coverage there would there even be starting fees or would they be as large?


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> No, not at all. I believe the logic that Van Kasteren and Wellen's are using and what makes the most sense to me is that due to the negligence of the organizers Wellen's can't start in the remaining races of the season so he loses money. They would not be sueing because he didn't win the race.


Exactly, they are not suing because he isn't world champ, they are suing over the fact he can't start 7 races. Start contracts for the remaining races have been signed, so determining losses for these would be very easy. Determining his losses in prize money is another matter. 

It is quite possible that Fidea could bring suit instead of Wellens. They are losing out on sponsor exposure as the result of the accident. That would be an interesting case.

As for the argument that Wellens is slightly responsible because he was to the left of the lane, I disagree. If you were in his position and had the option of getting a draft off a 4-wheeler, wouldn't you? Would you ever in a million years think it would hit the barricade? 

I'm guessing the person was too busy looking in their rear-view mirror at the action, and wasn't looking at the road.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

ejpres said:


> Still, he should really have some extra cooling down after a race, before giving interviews. Someone at Fidea should take care of that. There must be a lot of adrenalin in him to take a broken wrist through almost a whole WK race. He looked like he was totally on a mission.


Exactly. Some on here have questioned Wellens level of professionalism. He stayed to answer questions after the race instead of heading directly to the ER. That is professionalism. The pain/adrenaline was getting the better of him, it happens. He really wasn't in a position to do anything about it. His manager (Fidea or Belgian national team) should have intervened. 

Nys unquestionably handled the situation better. Perhaps because he didn't really 'race' the last laps, he was able to calm down a bit before facing reporters.


----------



## essexii (Feb 5, 2006)

Blaming the 4wheel driver is like blaming the guys who brewed the coffee and served it at McDonalds when they lost that very high profile case. Who would have thought hitting a barrier with a 4wheeler send a barrier spinning. Is there a case? You bet. Is it worth it to anyone to take it to court? Doubtful. Chances are the 4wheeler driver may not even be a cycling fan but just the guy with a 4wheeler.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> forget the start money. this victory means he'll sign a FAT contract with a REAL cx Team instead of having to piece-meal his sponsorships.


The remaining races of the year will be huge for Page. He has amazing form and is relatively fresh relative to the other riders. Here is his chance for 2 podiums in SuperPrestige races. 

I don't think Page will get all that much money in a contract with a cyclocross team. I think joining a major team will be big in a sporting sense, better support will allow him to get better results. However, I think appearance fees will still be a major part of his income next year. Results in the remaining races of the season will have a significant impact on how much he gets per race next season. 

2 winters ago Page was sick. He wrote in his journal that he needed to go, he had to bundle up and glue tubulars in his unheated garage. That's not a formula for success. Hopefully the days of him having to focus on those kinds of chores are over. Not having to do that kind of crap should surely allow him better results in the future. He certainly deserves a shot at the big-boys with full support.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

flanman said:


> To be fair to Wellens, I was hanging around the racers camp afterwards hoping to catch a glimpse of Page when Wellens arrived back to the Fidea camp. He got out of the van holding an Ice pack to his wrist and lloked in obvious pain. A little kid rushed up to him asking for an autograph and he very politely took the time to explain that he had hurt his hand and couldn#t sign now. I was expecting him to tell him to eff off.
> 
> He was obviously very disappointed, but riding to 4th with a broken wrist is incredible. My opinion of him has gone up quite a bit.


Once agin Im not knocking his ride it was increadable but my opion of him dropped bacause he sought to run other peple results down. he was in no way agrrented the win even if he had not been crashed and theres no way know what would have happend, i suspect very much he would have been one of if not the man to beat (Athough Nys looked good til that first crash), but his comments were not exusable by his pain or anything else they guys a great rider but has no class.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

euro-trash said:


> Exactly. Some on here have questioned Wellens level of professionalism. He stayed to answer questions after the race instead of heading directly to the ER. That is professionalism. The pain/adrenaline was getting the better of him, it happens. He really wasn't in a position to do anything about it. His manager (Fidea or Belgian national team) should have intervened.
> 
> Nys unquestionably handled the situation better. Perhaps because he didn't really 'race' the last laps, he was able to calm down a bit before facing reporters.



What Ever
Last time I checked everyone was in control of their own tounge. wellens had every reason to be mad at the race moto race org etc but instead he decided to bad mouth other riders that had nothing to do with him crash and proved what a jerk he is. You can't put that down to pain its just poor character.


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

32and3cross said:


> What Ever
> Last time I checked everyone was in control of their own tounge. wellens had every reason to be mad at the race moto race org etc but instead he decided to bad mouth other riders that had nothing to do with him crash and proved what a jerk he is. You can't put that down to pain its just poor character.


exactly. cycling is replete with hard luck cases, from errant grocery bags in derailleurs, cats running across the race course, policemen taking photos, etc. & etc., but i have never heard any other racer say that the people on the podium didn't belong there. at most it might be some vague expression of discontent like "i was the strongest rider but had no luck" but to name names and single people out as being unworthy winners is just ass. i hope i have the chance to root against him in person next year.


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

JTS628 said:


> exactly. cycling is replete with hard luck cases, from errant grocery bags in derailleurs, cats running across the race course, policemen taking photos, etc. & etc., but i have never heard any other racer say that the people on the podium didn't belong there. at most it might be some vague expression of discontent like "i was the strongest rider but had no luck" but to name names and single people out as being unworthy winners is just ass. i hope i have the chance to root against him in person next year.


I forgot to say this earlier.
When I first saw Wellens skimming the barriers, I though he was just trying to take advantage of the camera vehicle, in what seemed the outside of a soft turn. I was expecting the announcers to sream out foul play, as seen in various Flemmish and other road races. A rider has nothing to look for at the outside of a wide-ish good surface corner, right?
Thinking back to it, he's to blame himself, how ever wrongly placed and handled the barriers may have been.
Without the barriers and crash, and with his (to me unlikely) win, he'd have been prtested himself for sucking wheel. Wellens for some reason is a Belgian superhero, I would not be surprised if a camera vehcile would pick him one extra time to offer a draft.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> he'd have been prtested himself for sucking wheel. Wellens for some reason is a Belgian superhero, I would not be surprised if a camera vehcile would pick him one extra time to offer a draft.


Did you mean to say "protested", meaning another rider would have protested his win because he got a draft? If so, no, that is incorrect. It is not the responsibility of riders to avoid a draft, it is the responsibility of the motorbikes to avoid providing a draft to the riders. He could not be punished for this, even if it could be proven that he sought-out a draft.

There is no logical way to pin the accident on Wellens. It is quite understandable to criticize his post-race comments, but he, like Nys, was wronged in the wreck. 

There is no doubt in my mind that either Wellens or Nys would have won the race had that accident not occurred.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

euro-trash said:


> Exactly. Some on here have questioned Wellens level of professionalism. He stayed to answer questions after the race instead of heading directly to the ER. That is professionalism. The pain/adrenaline was getting the better of him, it happens. He really wasn't in a position to do anything about it. His manager (Fidea or Belgian national team) should have intervened.
> 
> Nys unquestionably handled the situation better. Perhaps because he didn't really 'race' the last laps, he was able to calm down a bit before facing reporters.


Does this mean that everytime Iverson pops off in the media after a game that we excuse him? How about Owens in the NFL? Both these guys tend to throw teammates under the bus when things go sideways and Wellens did the same thing with Vervecken. Wellens is a punk, just like Iverson and Owens! All 3 have tons of talent, no one disputes that, but they don't carry themselves well. They tend to lack profesionalism like their peers. It is that simple. Also, it is not managements job to step in, the guy is expected to be professional, that is what they pay him to do. In all situations.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

spacemanrides said:


> the guy is expected to be professional, that is what they pay him to do. In all situations.


Are you posting from work? Is that professional?


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

euro-trash said:


> Are you posting from work? Is that professional?


No, but if I was what would really be unprofessional ( at work ) is if I was telling the general public that my collegues success was somehow less, due to my bad luck!


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

spacemanrides said:


> No, but if I was what would really be unprofessional ( at work ) is if I was telling the general public that my collegues success was somehow less, due to my bad luck!


Sorry, but I think there are a lot of people being high and mighty about this. Can you say with certainty that you could do your job with complete professionalism 45 minutes after breaking your wrist? I can't.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

euro-trash said:


> Sorry, but I think there are a lot of people being high and mighty about this. Can you say with certainty that you could do your job with complete professionalism 45 minutes after breaking your wrist? I can't.


I hear you on the high and mighty part, but I struggle with the attacking the achievments of the other riders. He has every right to be mad at the organizer. Most athletes carry themselves well, I just don't think Wellens does in some instances. Some people may admire his frankness, but I really don't like the attitude that I would have won had I not crashed and I am the fastest. Another guy I struggle with is Simoni. His comments about Cuenego were terrible a few years back in GIro. Be a man and say it to their face. Just not big fan of the backstabbing aspect.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

euro-trash said:


> Sorry, but I think there are a lot of people being high and mighty about this. Can you say with certainty that you could do your job with complete professionalism 45 minutes after breaking your wrist? I can't.


No but I would certianly aim my comments at the true cause of my misfortune instead of being a jerk and trying run others down.

Wellens def got a raw deal with the crash it was totally not his fault but he non Nys were assured of the win at that point (dispite what Wellens thinks). 

His commenst about the other riders just make it clear what kind of person he is which is a jerk.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

euro-trash said:


> Sorry, but I think there are a lot of people being high and mighty about this. Can you say with certainty that you could do your job with complete professionalism 45 minutes after breaking your wrist? I can't.


I'm with euro-trash on this one. Can you point to some other examples where Wellens was a jerk? The guy was riding strong in the front and got taken out by an accident born or negligence. If Sven had wiped out and Bart had fallen over his bike and broken his wrist, that's something you chalk up to "that's racing." A quad grazing an unsecured barrier is a bit different.

With a broken wrist and a big hole, Wellens was able to make up an incredible amount of ground -- he dropped Sven like a stone. He never gave up. Clearly, he was the fastest, toughest racer on the day. He was bitter that he lost because he got taken out by a TV camera. He said some things that were nasty. If it's a pattern, dog the guy. If it's not a pattern, cut him some slack.

ymmv, atmo, hth, and such


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Gripped said:


> I'm with euro-trash on this one. Can you point to some other examples where Wellens was a jerk? The guy was riding strong in the front and got taken out by an accident born or negligence. If Sven had wiped out and Bart had fallen over his bike and broken his wrist, that's something you chalk up to "that's racing." A quad grazing an unsecured barrier is a bit different.
> 
> With a broken wrist and a big hole, Wellens was able to make up an incredible amount of ground -- he dropped Sven like a stone. He never gave up. Clearly, he was the fastest, toughest racer on the day. He was bitter that he lost because he got taken out by a TV camera. He said some things that were nasty. If it's a pattern, dog the guy. If it's not a pattern, cut him some slack.
> 
> ymmv, atmo, hth, and such


I totally agree that Wellens was amazing on the bike, to come back to 4th after that crash shows the cearly he was one of the strongest guys out there, too bad he could let he legs do the talking. 

Wellens has actualy made so disparaging comments about Nys earlier this season in regards to not liking how Nys races - certainly it was nothing like what he said after the race but still it starts to show a patteren. Actually considering the nature of his commenst I don't need to see a patteren the guys a jerk for saying what he did.

Im not nessary saying that being upset after the race was a bad thing, his crash was unfairly caused, but he chose to direct his comments at people who had nothing to do with his crash. The comments were petty and cheap and he has made no apology, in my mind he's a jerk you just don't act that way ... ever. If you want excuse him fine, but I won't I dispise people who go around after races telling everyone that the people who won didn't deserve it, talk with you legs or shut up. When Wellens won race earlier this season due to Nys having a mechanical issue Nys didn't go around telling everyone Wellens shouldn't have won.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

Gripped said:


> I'm with euro-trash on this one. Can you point to some other examples where Wellens was a jerk? The guy was riding strong in the front and got taken out by an accident born or negligence. If Sven had wiped out and Bart had fallen over his bike and broken his wrist, that's something you chalk up to "that's racing." A quad grazing an unsecured barrier is a bit different.
> 
> With a broken wrist and a big hole, Wellens was able to make up an incredible amount of ground -- he dropped Sven like a stone. He never gave up. Clearly, he was the fastest, toughest racer on the day. He was bitter that he lost because he got taken out by a TV camera. He said some things that were nasty. If it's a pattern, dog the guy. If it's not a pattern, cut him some slack.
> 
> ymmv, atmo, hth, and such


I am going to say that the karate kick of the fan probably wasn't one og his shinning moments. The guy may have deserved it, but that would be the Ron Artest argument before he jumped the Detroit fan. Hey maybe Wellens should make a rap album.........


----------



## CrossWorkOrange (Oct 16, 2006)

> Hey maybe Wellens should make a rap album.........


_Yo! Bart Wellens Raps..._

Well my name is Bart and i'm here to say
I ride bikes so fast you best get outta my way

If you cheer for Rabobank and or Jonathan Page
you'll get kicked in the chest with my Ka-ra-tay!

You Cat Fours say i ain't got respect
i'm coming to the states to bunny hop ya neck

I'll slag Sven and Vervecken too
cross me up and Fidea will sue

F-f-f-f-resshhh!

Seriously, "big ups" to Jonathan Page for a fantastic ride!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

CrossWorkOrange said:


> _Yo! Bart Wellens Raps..._
> 
> Well my name is Bart and i'm here to say
> I ride bikes so fast you best get outta my way
> ...


Brilliant. Thanks for the laffs!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

One thing I don't think anyone is taking into account is the fact that the interview and statements were made in Flemish and translated. Flemish does not translate well. Add in the fact that it may have been translated through several languages like Flemish to Dutch to French to English....and the phrazing gets way off.

Bart spent a summer road racing in New England about 10 years ago...living with Tim Johnson. He was always a pretty nice kid. I know a lot could have changed since then.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

I've looked for the quote on Sporza and a couple other places. I can't find it anywhere. Its a pretty simple statement, very hard to screw up a translation as simple as that.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

giovanni sartori said:


> I've looked for the quote on Sporza and a couple other places. I can't find it anywhere. Its a pretty simple statement, very hard to screw up a translation as simple as that.


I've only seen the translated quote in the cyclingnews.com article.http://www.cyclingnews.com/cross/2007/jan07/CXworlds07/?id=results/CXworlds074


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

I think that having a motorbike w/ camera guy following the race (parallel) makes for some amazing cyclocross footage. I am certain that this kind of exposure adds tremendous viewer interest, especially on live TV. I know watching the footage I've downloaded over the past few seasons has really sparked MY interest, far greater than any still camera would. I have no problem with it.

But I do feel that the promoters have the responsibility to create safe courses, where the riders only have to worry about the terrain variables between the barriers. They shouldn't have to worry about things like cars careening into the course, metal barricades getting tipped over, or like Wellens and Nys experienced, TV cameras shoving big blocks of plastic in their path w/o any chance to avoid it. I don't think they were drafting the vehicle. Before the race, there were separate course ribbons set back roughly 5' or so from the actual race course. This was an attempt to create a buffer zone and keep spectators out of the way, and prevent things escallating like the famous "Wellens Karate Kick" episode. That buffer was completely dis-regarded as I saw several pictures of fans hanging into the course, and tons of beer garden garbage strewn about. What the heck?!? 

When I watched the entire race, there was a point later on where Wellens almost got taken out YET AGAIN !? At the one point the crowd broke through the barriers on the top of that one muddy hill (that Vervecken headplanted on, and where Page lost the race). The wood posts and planks barely missed him. Had Wellens been just half a second further up the hill when it tipped over onto the course, he would have REALLY been screwed!

I'd sue the organizers too, even though I'm not the "lawsuit happy" type. But I certainly wouldn't badmouth the other racers like Bart did. That wasn't classy. Sometimes people get frustrated and say things out of frustration. Ya gotta take it out of context there. The world championships is a pretty serious endeavor to pursue. It requires some pretty intense emotions.

I'm sure next year will be better and the UCI learned some valuable lessons. For one, those plastic barricades should have been staked into the asphalt. Otherwise, they would have been just as well off using little orange traffic cones.


----------



## edraket (Oct 29, 2005)

the mayor said:


> Flemish does not translate well. Add in the fact that it may have been translated through several languages like Flemish to Dutch to French to English...


Flemish is a spoken Dutch dialect. People in Belgium speak Dutch and/or French (and some German). Wellens' words were NOT wrongly translated, he clearly stated that Vervecken, Page and Franzoi did not deserve their place and of them, only Vervecken deserved to be on the podium.


----------

